# Raymond Weil Advice Please...



## clogger (Jan 9, 2011)

Hia all,

As the title says, this is my first "proper" post so don't be too hard on me... :thumbsup:

I bought my one and only "decent" watch about 5 or 6 years ago as a bit of a treat to myself, it's a Raymond Weil dress watch but at the time I binned all of the box, papers, information, etc. Over the last six months or so I've come to realise that this was a bit of a mistake but I've now started to get interested in the quality / accuracy of the movement and the overall construction of this watch and Raymond Weil watches in general.

Could anybody identify which movement is used in this watch and how it ranks in the "movement chart"?

Engraved on the case back is X510856 and next to it in smaller font is 2834. It also says 25 jewels on the rotor(?

All information is extremely welcome.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

The clue is in the "2834"...it probably houses an ETA 2834 movement (or the ETA 2834-2). Good, solid movements used in many watches.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm not a fan of Roman numerals on watches, but, I have to say that I like that a lot.

Welcome to the forum too!


----------



## smaylen (Mar 16, 2010)

usually solid, easy to repair if something goes wrong, beautiful, 2834 is a good movement=) nothing more to say about that :good:

and welcome :derisive:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Nothing wrong with Raymond Weil clogger, they don't get nearly enough recognition as a good Swiss brand imo.

Certainly not too 'high end', although the Nabucco range are having a good go at Omega's/Breitling's/Tag's sport ranges.

Classic dress watches, nice styles and good solid ETA movements. *

They are a fairly new company in watch terms, established around 1976.

*ETA are an off-the-shelf Swiss movement which are currently available for most watch houses to use (although I believe a buy-out has recently been talked about).


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

I am currently wearing my RW Lancer day date. They are not quite first division watches but are very good value. Had mine over a year and time keeping is excellent.


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

ETA is owned by the Swatch Group.

Who also own Omega, Blancpain,Breguet, Tissot, Glashutte Original, Longines, Rado, Union Glashutte, Certine, Mido, Hamilton

To name a few!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

â†' So it's in good company - Welcome!


----------



## clogger (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies, much appreciated :thumbup:

"..next to it in smaller font is 2834.." -  - easy when you know how! Anyway, not to worry.

Am I right in thinking that other manufacturers use these movements e.g the ones that are part of the Swatch group? Anyone know which brands / watches? I'm just curious to know what company I'm keeping.

Ta very much...


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Many manufactures use the ETA movements, but (I may be wrong here) they recently made a decision that ETA's will not be sold to companies outside the swatch group. Take for example Christopher ward. I have 2 of them and the movement in one is eta 2824, but the other one (later purchase) is selita - which (they say) is exactly the same but put together in china or elsewhere.

As for your question about who uses them, a post above answers that I think. Again I could be wrong but maybe IWC in some models use eta's as well. As stated, they are solid, reliable units, and sold in large number so parts are not hard to find.

Your second question might have been, what is the difference between the eta in my watch and one inside a breitling that has a price tag of 2 - 3 times what I paid for mine.

(1) they are more blingy and charge more for the casing and bracelet + marketing.

(2) It is all about how much they modify the movement. Breitling might start off with a basic eta movement, but when the movement is complete, it would have had many things done to it / added to it, to make it COSC (more accurate) shock absorbers and much more. As it is with my Christopher ward - Yes it has an eta, but it is the most basic with little mods.


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

@kc104: it's not quite the case that ETA wont provide movements to non-Swatch companies, rather that they plan not to provide Ã©bauches, which are "incomplete watch movement sold as a set of loose parts".

See

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ETA_SA (last section "Monopoly allegations and investigations")

and

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89bauche

Due to this, other manufacturers are ramping up production to fill the gap. Sellita is one of these. As far as I know, Sellita is a Swiss company producing in Switzerland. I don't believe they assemble in China.

See:

http://www.sellita.ch/index.php

Maybe someone else can add more detail.

-wotsch


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Clogger if you break out a good jeweler's loupe, good light source, and look at the movement while slowly letting the rotor spin, you'll no doubt see the (ETA) stamp in there.

The ETA movements provided to many other makers (I've got, lemme see, 3 ETA automatic movements and one quartz movements) are fine, you'll find them in O&Ws, Steinharts, even some of our host's bespoke timepieces. It's possible to adjust these movements to near COSC standards.


----------



## clogger (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies, extremely interesting stuff :notworthy:

I'm going to give the jeweler's loupe & light a try...


----------

